# Europeo U21. Programma, risultati e commenti.



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2017)

Quest'estate si svolgerà in Polonia l'europeo under 21 di calcio. Tra le pretendenti a prendere il posto dei campioni in carica della Svezia c'è anceh l'Italia, che rincorre il riconoscimento dal 2004.

3 i gironi, eccoli di seguito:

Girone A: Svezia, Inghilterra, Polonia e Slovacchia

Girone B: Portogallo, Spagna, Macedonia e Serbia

Girone C: Germania, Italia, Danimarca e Repubblica Ceca

Seguiranno le partite in programma turno per turno e i commenti alle partite.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2017)

Le partite del primo turno:

16 Giugno:

Svezia-Inghilterra

Polonia-Slovacchia

17 Giugno:

Portogallo-Serbia

Spagna-Macedonia

18 Giugno:

Germania-Rep. Ceca

*Italia-Danimarca*


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2017)

Gruppo ostico, ma l'Italia ha il dovere di provare a riportare a casa quest'Europeo. Manca davvero da troppo tempo.


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2017)

Vediamo come finisce il mondiale U20 (senza giocatori importanti come Chiesa, Pinamonti e altri) perché tra quello e il prossimo europeo possiamo davvero dare uno scossone a tutto il movimento.
Speriamo che Di Biagio dopo la cappellata di 2 anni fa (con la squadra 10 volte più forte di tutte le altre) abbia imparato a gestire un gruppo ancora più forte e con giocatori da nazionale maggiore.


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quest'estate si svolgerà in Polonia l'europeo under 21 di calcio. Tra le pretendenti a prendere il posto dei campioni in carica della Svezia c'è anceh l'Italia, che rincorre il riconoscimento dal 2004.
> 
> 3 i gironi, eccoli di seguito:
> 
> ...



Spagna e Germania sulla carta sono le favorite.

La Spagna ha una squadra ricchissima di talento.


----------



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)

Alla Germania mancheranno tanti Under21 quasi tutti impegnati con la nazionale maggiore in Confederations Cup. Sane, Werner, Goretzka, Kimmich, Weigl (infortunato), Süle, Henrichs, Can, Brandt e Ginter. A parte la Spagna secondo me ce la possiamo giocare con tutte.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2017)

Daje Danimarca


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2017)

Spero che Donnarumma prenda goal ovunque. Tiferò contro l'Italia e per ogni avversaria contro l'Italia.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo che Fecciarumma si faccia del male serio, roba da smettere di camminare per il resto della vita.


----------



## medjai (17 Giugno 2017)

Ovviamente tifo per la mia nazionale. Ma l'Italia sempre andava la seconda per me, ora con quel traditore, spero prenda un sacco di gol.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tifo per la mia nazionale. Ma l'Italia sempre andava la seconda per me, ora con quel traditore, spero prenda un sacco di gol.



Brutto dirlo, ma spero che Deu faccia un cattivo europeo. Per noi sarebbe meglio così.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Brutto dirlo, ma spero che Deu faccia un cattivo europeo. Per noi sarebbe meglio così.



non ti preoccupare.. in questi Tornei le partite sono ravvicinate XD 
qnd una meraviglia per uno non continuo hahaha seriamente non è adatto x queste competizioni


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Giugno 2017)

Il tradimento mi ha tolto ogni voglia di tifare la nazionale. Che schifo.


----------



## ralf (17 Giugno 2017)

Partitona di Ruben Neves contro la Serbia.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

2-0 Spagna già.

Secondo me hanno una corazzata, più forti dell'Italia.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2017)

Gol di Deulofeu su rigore.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Giugno 2017)

Non ho visto molto della partita, ma Deulofeu oggi giocava sulla destra. Se tornasse al Milan sarebbe quindi sia un'alternativa dell'ala sinistra che di quella destra in un 433 o 4231


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2017)

asensio illegale con i pari età, gran giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2017)

Che Spagna  ,tripletta di Asensio secondo me sono favoriti loro per la vittoria finale.


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Spero che Donnarumma prenda goal ovunque. Tiferò contro l'Italia e per ogni avversaria contro l'Italia.



pure io. E quanto godo se prendono gol per colpa sua


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Asensio di un'altra categoria. E' 10 livelli sopra tutti i suoi compagni e avversari, è quasi imbarazzante per gli altri.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2017)

ovviamente anche se mi dispiace per i giovani bravi nostri, ora si tifa contro
traditore maledetto


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Contro sta Spagna la vedo durissima, al 99% la vincono loro. Gol di Deulofeu su papera di Dollarumma


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma chi se ne frega di Dollarumma! Si tifa la nazionale sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di Dollarumma! Si tifa la nazionale sempre.



io ovviamente parlo per me, poi se vince l'Italia non mi strappo certo i capelli, però se viene riempito di goal con qualche papera non posso che goderne


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io ovviamente parlo per me, poi se vince l'Italia non mi strappo certo i capelli, però se viene riempito di goal con qualche papera non posso che goderne



Beh si questo non lo vieta nessuno e ci sta pure, ma addirittura arrivare a gufare contro gli altri 10 dei nostri ragazzi mi sembra veramente esagerato ed ingiusto per loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh si questo non lo vieta nessuno e ci sta pure, ma addirittura arrivare a gufare contro gli altri 10 dei nostri ragazzi mi sembra veramente esagerato ed ingiusto per loro.



non penso se ne facciano niente di questa mia ingiustizia... comunque se locatelli e calabria fanno ottime prestazioni sono contento


----------



## medjai (18 Giugno 2017)

Asensio è troppo bravo. Quanto mi piacerebbe al Milan, ma sfortunatamente dopo questa stagione è impossibile acquistarlo ormai. L'anno scorso era ancora possibile con una cifra giusta.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Asensio è troppo bravo. Quanto mi piacerebbe al Milan, ma sfortunatamente dopo questa stagione è impossibile acquistarlo ormai. L'anno scorso era ancora possibile con una cifra giusta.



I suoi talenti il Real non li dà via, è successo solo con Morata ultimamente (ma tanto lo hanno ricomprato). Anche Vallejo, Suarez e Lllorente molto bene. Poi Saul e Bellerin che hanno già partite di CL alle spalle.


----------



## medjai (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> I suoi talenti il Real non li dà via, è successo solo con Morata ultimamente (ma tanto lo hanno ricomprato). Anche Vallejo, Suarez e Lllorente molto bene. Poi Saul e Bellerin che hanno già partite di CL alle spalle.



Ora no. Prima non ha avuto problemi a dare via Mata, Soldado, Morata, Granero, Canales, ecc. È vero che o acquisti a questi ragazzi prima di esplodere ad un buon prezzo, o gli acquisti una volta hanno deluso in prima squadra. 

Si, credo Spagna è favorita. Ma Italia è fortissima quest'anno. Peccato si fa difficile tifarla per colpa del traditore, ma comunque, mi piacerebbe tantissimo una finale Spagna-Italia.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2017)

*Formazioni ufficiali di Danimarca e Italia
**
DANIMARCA (4-2-3-1): Hojbjerg; Holst, Banggaard, Maxso, Blaabjerg; Norgaard,Hjulsager; Andersen, Ingvartsen, Christensen; Børsting. All. Fredriksen*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Conti, Rugani, Caldara, Barreca; Benassi, Gagliardini, Pellegrini; Berardi, Petagna, Bernardeschi. All. Di Biagio*

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Poca roba sto Schick, poi magari è meglio di quello che sembra ma ha sbagliato cose che manco Robinho (il secondo davvero clamoroso secondo me).


----------



## ralf (18 Giugno 2017)

Curioso di vedere Ingvartsen.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Poca roba sto Schick, poi magari è meglio di quello che sembra ma ha sbagliato cose che manco Robinho (il secondo davvero clamoroso secondo me).



Non commettiamo l'errore di giudicare un giocatore da una partita. Altrimenti Lukaku, in base alla partita con l'Italia giocata agli Europei, doveva essere più scarso di Petagna


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non commettiamo l'errore di giudicare un giocatore da una partita. Altrimenti Lukaku, in base alla partita con l'Italia giocata agli Europei, doveva essere più scarso di Petagna



Potevo evitare di scrivere "poi magari è meglio di quello che sembra ma..." tanto viene ignorato. Comunque ha sbagliato in particolare una cosa che non c'entra se gioca l'Europeo o altro e che Lukaku non avrebbe sbagliato nemmeno in quella partita giocata male con l'Italia. Ma comunque ho scritto che poi magari è molto più forte di quello che è sembrato, io ho commentato la prestazione (forse dovevo scrivere "poca roba sto Schick in questa partita").
Semplicemente leggendo la gente sembra già più forte di Messi e ci speravo facesse bene, giocando contro la Germania mi aspettavo avrebbe fatto poco ma lui ha proprio sbagliato cose che altri al suo posto non avrebbero sbagliato.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali di Danimarca e Italia
> **
> DANIMARCA (4-2-3-1): Hojbjerg; Holst, Banggaard, Maxso, Blaabjerg; Norgaard,Hjulsager; Andersen, Ingvartsen, Christensen; Børsting. All. Fredriksen*
> *
> ...



Forza Danimarca.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Potevo evitare di scrivere "poi magari è meglio di quello che sembra ma..." tanto viene ignorato. Comunque ha sbagliato in particolare una cosa che non c'entra se gioca l'Europeo o altro e che Lukaku non avrebbe sbagliato nemmeno in quella partita giocata male con l'Italia. Ma comunque ho scritto che poi magari è molto più forte di quello che è sembrato, io ho commentato la prestazione (forse dovevo scrivere "poca roba sto Schick in questa partita").
> Semplicemente leggendo la gente sembra già più forte di Messi e ci speravo facesse bene, giocando contro la Germania mi aspettavo avrebbe fatto poco ma lui ha proprio sbagliato cose che altri al suo posto non avrebbero sbagliato.



Beh, però ci sta sbagliare una partita del genere. La repubblica ceca ha pochi singoli con qualità, la Germania invece è già una corazzata. Ci sta per una volta commettere errori incredibili. 
Mi ricordo anche Milik che agli Europei sbagliò un gol clamoroso. Eppure in Serie A ha dimostrato di avere fiuto per il gol prima dell'infortunio.
Semplicemente può capitare una giornata storta.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Beh, però ci sta sbagliare una partita del genere. La repubblica ceca ha pochi singoli con qualità, la Germania invece è già una corazzata. Ci sta per una volta commettere errori incredibili.
> Mi ricordo anche Milik che agli Europei sbagliò un gol clamoroso. Eppure in Serie A ha dimostrato di avere fiuto per il gol prima dell'infortunio.
> Semplicemente può capitare una giornata storta.



Non lo nego, vedremo di che pasta è fatto. Più che altro Milik più o meno alla stessa età giocò all'Europeo degli "adulti", lui invece in quello contro i pari età, per questo mi ha stupito.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Spaccati le gambe infame!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali di Danimarca e Italia
> **
> DANIMARCA (4-2-3-1): Hojbjerg; Holst, Banggaard, Maxso, Blaabjerg; Norgaard,Hjulsager; Andersen, Ingvartsen, Christensen; Børsting. All. Fredriksen*
> *
> ...



Della Danimarca mancano i più forti.. Sisto, Dolberg, Christensen, Højbjerg...


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Alla fine terrò all'Italia, spero però in striscioni contro DOLLARumma e fischi ad ogni suo tocco. Cosa che purtroppo non succederà, secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali di Danimarca e Italia
> **
> DANIMARCA (4-2-3-1): Hojbjerg; Holst, Banggaard, Maxso, Blaabjerg; Norgaard,Hjulsager; Andersen, Ingvartsen, Christensen; Børsting. All. Fredriksen*
> *
> ...



Nessun rossonero in campo per l'Italia.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessun rossonero in campo per l'Italia.



C'è Conti che è quasi rossonero però dai!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2017)

Pare che i tifosi dietro la porta di Giuda lo stiano insultando


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifosi che lo insuktano ad ogni tocco di palla  

Questo è NIENTE , non ha idea cosa gli aspetta a sto infame


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Lo striscione con scritto "Dollarumma"


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Giugno 2017)

Presente anche striscione: DOLLARUMMA


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Che furia che è conti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto guardando la partita dell'Italia. Nella tribune è partito il coro Donnarumma uomo di m. Da idolo assoluto ad appestato. Incredibile


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che furia che è conti



Buonasera SuperLollo, Conti va mille , ti da sempre una soluzione li davanti. Una facilità di corsa mostruosa. Prendiamolo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Buonasera SuperLollo, Conti va mille , ti da sempre una soluzione li davanti. Una facilità di corsa mostruosa. Prendiamolo!!



Buonasera a te , si fortissimo da acquistare sicuramente


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Impressionante Conti come sia sempre in proposizione offensiva. Se montella vuole la difesa a 3 e mezzo è perfetto. Lui che corre come un dannato soprattutto in fase offensiva e rodriguez un po' più bloccato dietro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buonasera a te , si fortissimo da acquistare sicuramente



E sempre in movimento. E poi, si vede che al livello tecnico, c'è un abisso tra lui e De Sciglio. Non fanno lo stesso mestiere


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Ahhahaha gli lanciano i soldi finti


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhahaha gli lanciano i soldi finti



Mitici, e qua ci sono pochi tifosi, non sa cosa lo aspetta il poverino


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Lo stanno insultando e gli tirano i soldi finti


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimi!!! Soldi finiti!!!


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

E intanto gente su twitter che scrive che i milanisti ci stanno facendo una pessima figura "che cattiveria"


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E intanto gente su twitter che scrive che i milanisti ci stanno facendo una pessima figura "che cattiveria"



Ciao Andre cosi tutti i giocatori del mondo capiranno che al Milan non si scherza piu. GGGGRRRRR!! siamo cattivi


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao Andre cosi tutti i giocatori del mondo capiranno che al Milan non si scherza piu. GGGGRRRRR!! siamo cattivi



Ahahaha sto continuando a leggere gente che dice che siamo cattivi e che stiamo esagerando e hashtag del tipo #iostoconDonnarumma


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma Gagliardini quanto è scarso ?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Cessi italiani sopravalutati


----------



## Eflstar (18 Giugno 2017)

Perlappunto, in questi casi basta veramente poco per passare "dalla parte del torto" di fronte agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Perlappunto, in questi casi basta veramente poco per passare "dalla parte del torto" di fronte agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica...



Ma chissene! Questo è niente!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

petagna è una roba imbarazzante.  

in lega pro c'è gente più tecnica. 

cmq sta under per ora non mi piace neanche un pò.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Brutta partita, l'unica cosa positiva sono i soldi fake


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Soffriamo molto il catenaccione della Danimarca. Petagna e Gagliardini male, bene Conti.


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2017)

Si salvano Conti, Rugani e poco poco poco Bernardeschi. Il resto va nel bidone dell'umido.

"L'U-21 più forte di sempre" cit


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Per adesso poca roba questa under 21


----------



## VonVittel (18 Giugno 2017)

Ah, han detto che l'Italia ha giocato così con la danimarca anche l'ultima volta.
Ma allora Di Biagio è più incompetente di Brocchi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha sto continuando a leggere gente che dice che siamo cattivi e che stiamo esagerando e hashtag del tipo #iostoconDonnarumma



Caro Sandre non me ne fotte niente. Noi? milanisti restiamo sempre uniti. Tutti i rossoneri l'hanno amato piu del dovere e lui ci fa questa porcheria. Adesso devi pagare con banconoei false.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Soffriamo molto il catenaccione della Danimarca. Petagna e Gagliardini male, bene Conti.



Ma si sapeva anche a novembre hanno giocato cosi.. è questo il gioco dei Danesi.. di Biagio è davvero incapace..


----------



## ralf (18 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Soffriamo molto il catenaccione della Danimarca. Petagna e Gagliardini male, bene Conti.



Anche Benassi non mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2017)

Poca roba per ora. Conti è davvero interessante.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2017)

Bernardeschi 50 milioni. Cinquanta milioni.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo gol di Pellegrini


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Ora speriamo nel pari danese su papera dell'infame.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Oh ma menomale che conti " non difende " ... corre come un matto altroché


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Gran gol


----------



## Eflstar (18 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ora speriamo nel pari danese su papera dell'infame.



Certo se non tirano mai in porta è difficile.........


----------



## ralf (18 Giugno 2017)

Golazo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oh ma menomale che conti " non difende " ... corre come un matto altroché



Assolutamente vero . E un motorino. Mi ricorda il Zambrotta della Juve. Davvero impressionante


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Sto Barreca non è male


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oh ma menomale che conti " non difende " ... corre come un matto altroché



Sono settimane che dico che se c'è uno forte bello dell'Atalanta è propio Conti ed il resto (kessie papu gomez ecc) lascerei perdere..

Guarda caso l'Atalanta non ha creato nessun problemi per Kessie... mentre per Conti sta facendo foco e fiamme..eh 

Se lo prendiamo è l'aquisto più importante..


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Certo se non tirano mai in porta è difficile.........



Ovviamente ero iperbolico, non mi aspetto grandi cose dai mediocri danesi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ero iperbolico, non mi aspetto grandi cose dai mediocri danesi.



 i miei ubriaconi hanno lasciato i più forti a casa.. manca Sisto e Dolberg.. sono sicuro che sarebbe stata altra storia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto Barreca non è male



Assolutamente. L'abbiamo gia cercato nel passato. Ed è tifoso milanista


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. L'abbiamo gia cercato nel passato. Ed è tifoso milanista



ancora con sto fatto del tifoso...non vi è bastato lotarumma insomma


----------



## mandraghe (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> i miei ubriaconi hanno lasciato i più forti a casa.. manca Sisto e Dolberg.. sono sicuro che sarebbe stata altra storia




Peccato non ci sia Dolberg, con lui in campo sarebbe stata una gara molto più insidiosa, questi qua, per quanto volenterosi, son davvero poca roba e nonostante tutto siamo solo 1 a 0.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

Quanti in attesa di un paperone del ratto?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> ancora con sto fatto del tifoso...non vi è bastato lotarumma insomma



Hai ragione? non dimentico il traditore Picchiarello99. Un saluto


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

se gagliardini sarà uno dei punti fermi dell'inter ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Che asino Petagna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2017)

Poche palle , Conti è fortissimo si vede lontano 1km


----------



## diavolo (18 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> ancora con sto fatto del tifoso...non vi è bastato lotarumma insomma



Mica devono essere tutti degli infami


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

chiesa è quello forte dei viola, non bernardeschi.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Giugno 2017)

Chiesa sono mesi che dico di prenderlo. Un treno.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2017)

Ma perché gli spalti sono pieni di bandiere svedesi ?


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Petagna ha aspettato 80 minuti per cominciare a giocare.


----------



## Love (18 Giugno 2017)

questo chiesa qui...che ne dite...


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

2-0 Petagna.
Gol di mestiere.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chiesa è quello forte dei viola, non bernardeschi.



assolutamente d accordo!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chiesa sono mesi che dico di prenderlo. Un treno.



Assolutamente vero. E molto rapido, potente. Ha un tiro micidiale Assomiglia molto al padre


----------



## ralf (18 Giugno 2017)

Petagnone


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

Che bestia Conti comunque.. si, si vede che è ancora un poco arruginito in fase difensiva. Ma recupera benissimo quando sbaglia.. ed a me dei terzini che si mettono a fare i retropassaggi ne ho le tasche.. io voglio i terzini che in attacco osano. Di De scempio ne ho le tasche piene..

Dobbiamo prenderlo, Conti secondo me può migliore un botto.

Ricordiamoci che molto probabilmente il prossimo allenatore del MIlan sarà o Conte o Guardiola (mia sensazione)


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che bestia Conti comunque.. si, si vede che è ancora un poco arruginito in fase difensiva. Ma recupera benissimo quando sbaglia.. ed a me dei terzini che si mettono a fare i retropassaggi ne ho le tasche.. io voglio i terzini che in attacco osano. Di De scempio ne ho le tasche piene..
> 
> Dobbiamo prenderlo, Conti secondo me può migliore un botto.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che molto probabilmente il prossimo allenatore del MIlan sarà o Conte o Guardiola (mia sensazione)



Io ho una paura bestia che dietro il blocco della trattativa ci siano ancora loro. Non a caso Dani Alves sta per andarsene.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2017)

Prestazione non eccezionale, ma vittoria meritata. Molto bene la difesa, Conti e Chiesa. Peggiore in campo nettamente Gagliardini (Petagna si è riscattato con un bel finale).


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Non mi interessa prenda gol o no
Voglio che qualcuno gli rompa un ginocchio


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho una paura bestia che dietro il blocco della trattativa ci siano ancora loro. Non a caso Dani Alves sta per andarsene.



Ma può anche darsi ma secondo me l'Atalanta ha capito che COnti è il giocatore più importante in rosa.. guarda caso per i Kessie Gomez Gagliardini ecc non è che abbiano fatto tante storie.. 

Qua stanno facendo fuoco e fiamme.. questo ha fatto 8 gol ragazzi 8.. in una stagione.. De sciglio ne ha fatti 0 in 98798+7 anni, abate si o no 1 in 4 anni..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che bestia Conti comunque.. si, si vede che è ancora un poco arruginito in fase difensiva. Ma recupera benissimo quando sbaglia.. ed a me dei terzini che si mettono a fare i retropassaggi ne ho le tasche.. io voglio i terzini che in attacco osano. Di De scempio ne ho le tasche piene..
> 
> Dobbiamo prenderlo, Conti secondo me può migliore un botto.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che molto probabilmente il prossimo allenatore del MIlan sarà o Conte o Guardiola (mia sensazione)



Quoto tutto. Dobbiamo imporre il nostro gioco. I terzini devono spingere ma sopratutto devo essere bravi tecnicamente. Rodriguez e Conti diffilmente sbagliano al livello tecnico. Dobbiamo pressare e rimanere alti. Basta con i terzini che hanno paura della meta del campo avversario.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Giugno 2017)

Conti è una bestia, con lui e Rodriguez avremo una roba C L A M O R O S A


----------



## GenioSavicevic (18 Giugno 2017)

posso dire che tra tutti i nostri presunti fenomeni in campo solo 1 mi è sembrato veramente forte: Chiesa. Tutti gli altri più sponsorizzati quasi nulli, anche Conti non è che mi ha entusiasmato, è anche esageramente poco fisicato per essere un difensore e per competere a grandi livelli. Parliamo pur sempre di 30m


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

Chiesa comunque finirebbe quasi allo stesso modo..
anche lui ha confessato che gli piacerebbe essere la nuova bandiera della Fiorentina


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

A me Conti non ha impressionato così tanto sinceramente. Buona partita, ma niente di più


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

Aaahhh come gioca la Spagna


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aaahhh come gioca la Spagna



Di questa spagna mi piace molto Dani Ceballos, centrocampista tecnicamente molto completo del Betis con una clausola di solo 15 mln E.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Di questa spagna mi piace molto Dani Ceballos, centrocampista tecnicamente molto completo del Betis con una clausola di solo 15 mln E.



Ma dai ? E com'è sta ancora là ?

Anche llorente è forte, e gioca in una squadretta.

(che poi Mirabelli ha detto che partirà presto...)


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aaahhh come gioca la Spagna



hanno già la coppa in mano. 

2-0 intanto con assist di deulofeu.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

Gol della madonna di Bruma.


----------



## ralf (20 Giugno 2017)

Asensio unico


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Asensio unico



Ma perchè non l'hanno bannato ?


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ? E com'è sta ancora là ?
> 
> Anche llorente è forte, e gioca in una squadretta.
> 
> (che poi Mirabelli ha detto che partirà presto...)



Marcos Llorente gioca nel Alaves ma è sotto contratto col real madrid, Dani Ceballos è ancora nel Betis perche finora non ha voluto andare via, in spagna lo vogliono il Atletico Madrid, Bilbao, Villarreal e Valencia, per noi e sopratutto per Mobtella sarebbe un giocatore utilissimo.


----------



## ralf (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non l'hanno bannato ?



Cmq Cancelo> Bellerin


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Giugno 2017)

Visto Iñaki Willians?

Altro che Keità Balde questo ragazzo sarebbe il nome ideale per noi, un potenziale fenomeno ma con la testa a posto.



ralf ha scritto:


> Asensio unico



Si, è un crack.. lo hanno preso per appena 3 mln di E dal Mallorca e tutto grazie a Rafael Nadal, in spagna dicono che il Real avrebbe già rifiutato 70 mln E del Liverpool.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

Madonna che gol Williams. Ma perchè non gioca al posto del bidonazzo Sandro ?


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2017)

I cross del Portogallo... la morte del calcio.


----------



## antonio92 (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ? E com'è sta ancora là ?
> 
> Anche llorente è forte, e gioca in una squadretta.
> 
> (che poi Mirabelli ha detto che partirà presto...)



Il Real Madrid è una squadretta?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è una squadretta?



Non sapevo fosse in prestito all'Alaves.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq Cancelo> Bellerin



Più che altro per la frequenza dei cross.


----------



## ralf (20 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro per la frequenza dei cross.



Anche in fase difensiva, mi sembra meglio Cancelo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Giugno 2017)

Jonny Castro ha permesso minimo 20 cross al Portogallo 
se lo fa con un berardi in giornata la vedo male per loro

p.s. poi si inserisce Conti goal in quella fascia


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Gol Rep ceca


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Giugno 2017)

Rugani disastroso


----------



## albydigei (21 Giugno 2017)

Super Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Rugani disastroso



Questo è quello che succede quando passi tutta la stagione in panchina..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Berardi non sa stare senza cartellini gialli.


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Giugno 2017)

rugani ha fatto una cappellata scivolando sul contro movimento ma calabria li che cosa si temporeggia...poi donna poco reattivo non era forte ne angolatissimo il tiro...non è un errore ma poteva fare meglio...


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Non ho visto il gol ma godo che Stercorumma ha preso gol


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia come crossa Conti


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come crossa Conti



Non sto guardando la partita Lollo: è un commento positivo o ironico?


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando la partita Lollo: è un commento positivo o ironico?



Sono certo che intenda in modo positivo, sto guardando la partita..
Non perfetto, ma c è sempre.. e che bel piedino


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Una nazioale di cessi.. sono tutti titolari in serie a nelle rispettive squadre.. eppure stanno facendo schifo contro la Rep ceca.

Per darvi un'idea del livello della Serie A e dei giocatori italiani sopravalutati


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sto guardando la partita Lollo: è un commento positivo o ironico?



Positivo


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Troppo sbilanciati, manco fossimo al 90° ...


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Brutto primo tempo, poche occasioni create. 
Conti a me non sta impressionando comunque


----------



## Alfabri (21 Giugno 2017)

Se la partita odierna di Conti l'avesse fatta un De Sciglio qualunque sarebbe stato ricoperto dei peggiori improperi: sempre impreciso in uscita di palla, poca spinta, ritardi e insicurezze in chiusura. Se i giocatori si giudicassero da una singola partita, oggi andrebbe spedito diretto nella categoria bidoni dell'umido.


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2017)

Forte questo kalacrumma


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

La RAI ha detto che hanno striscionato di nuovo Donnarumma.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La RAI ha detto che hanno striscionato di nuovo Donnarumma.



Si hanno scritto una roba tipo: "Se per il Milan provi amore allora cambia procuratore" una roba cosi
Qualcuno lo sta perdonando e sta gia cascando sulla trappola del bimbo ingenuo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2017)

Gol berardo


----------



## Alfabri (21 Giugno 2017)

Comunque chi si compra Jankto fa il botto... Una forza della natura


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gol berardo



Praticamente l'unico tra questi fantomatici talenti ad avere la personalità da potenziale campione.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'unico tra questi fantomatici talenti ad avere la personalità da potenziale campione.



Pure Chiesa, mi pare meglio di Bernardeschi se matura.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Che cesso sto Petagna per fortuna ci siamo liberati

Comunque Chiesa ha davvero cambiato partita.. anche contro la Danimarca


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Pignatone


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2017)

Pignatone ahahahahha, cmq Bernardeschi super sopravvalutato....Chiesa tanta roba.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2017)

Petagna è di una scarsezza allucinante. Speriamo la Dea lo venda presto a qualche fesso così incassiamo un buon gruzzolo.
E Conti deve cambiare un po' modo di giocare per fare bene a quattro, lascia troppi buchi.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

2-1 Ceca



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che cesso sto Petagna per fortuna ci siamo liberati



Questo fa capire quanto è importante avere un attaccante top. Questi mezzi cessi ti fanno perdere le partite.


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Giugno 2017)

dietro siamo un colabrodo.


----------



## Eflstar (21 Giugno 2017)

Incredibile, una marea di gol mangiati e questi segnano al primo tiro.


----------



## Alfabri (21 Giugno 2017)

Mado calabria dietro non ne azzecca una..


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Che squadra di pippe dai


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Attaccherà anche tanto, ma tutti i contropiedi li prendiamo sulla fascia di Conti, eh...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Giugno 2017)

Pignatta s'è mangiato un gol da galera. Gagliardini entra e non segue l'uomo.. che segna...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2017)

Finito l'europeo dell'Italia 
Ciao ciao smadonnarumma


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Fase difensiva oscena


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2017)

Ma Di Biagio ha mai allenato in vita sua? Squadra senza la minima organizzazione difensiva.


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Giugno 2017)

gagliardini è troppo lento...appena è entrato..tac


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma Di Biagio ha mai allenato in vita sua? Squadra senza la minima organizzazione difensiva.



E' il solito raccomandato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Giugno 2017)

Gagliardini imbarazzante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Tutti sti pseudo fenomeni ... Gagliardini , bernardeschi Rugani .. tutti cessi sopravvalutati .

Gli unici forti veri sono Conti e chiesa


----------



## Eflstar (21 Giugno 2017)

Due gol presi per colpa di Donnarumma oggi.


----------



## Alfabri (21 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahah Dollarumma 100 di questi milioni di ingaggio


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Giugno 2017)

no donna ..no no


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Giugno 2017)

Gol pazzesco


----------



## admin (21 Giugno 2017)

Ma dove vuoi andare con Gigi Di Biagio...


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Diamogliene 10 di milioni a DOLLARumma


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahah quanto godo


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ha detto no a 5 mln ahahahahabahahahahahaha sto cane maiale


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove vuoi andare con Gigi Di Biagio...


Hahahhh
Solo a nominarlo perdi


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2017)

Grande Gigio...due papere su tre tiri


----------



## vitrich86 (21 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Due gol presi per colpa di Donnarumma oggi.



concordo..anche sul primo non esente da colpe


----------



## malos (21 Giugno 2017)

Io mi son sempre chiesto come mai questo allenatore non è stato esonerato all'europeo precedente.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gli unici forti veri sono Conti e chiesa



Amen


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

Complimenti anche a Gagliardini: si perde l'uomo due volte e subiamo 2 gol...e meno male che doveva essere fresco


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Gigi DI Biagio DOVEVA essere cacciato dopo lo scorso EUropeo.. con quella rosa manco i gironi ha superato..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Pignatta s'è mangiato un gol da galera. Gagliardini entra e non segue l'uomo.. che segna...



il secondo e il terzo gol sono entrambi colpa di gagliardini che non si degna manco di dare mezza spallata al giocatore avversario  speriamo che gli atalantini del milan non siano come l'atalantino preso dall'inter


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Complimenti anche a Gagliardini: si perde l'uomo due volte e subiamo 2 gol...e meno male che doveva essere fresco



È un cigarini più scarso


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Giugno 2017)

Di biagio... capra capra capra capra capra


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] 
Cosa ne pensi dei tuoi pupilli italiani?


----------



## vanbasten (21 Giugno 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grande Gigio...due papere su tre tiri



no ma se non gioca è mobbing   Questo ci farebbe perdere la champions prox anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2017)

Comunque il terzo gol è stato una bomba a fil di palo. In diretta mi pareva più centrale


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Giugno 2017)

Partita persa da di Biagio. 

Certo che Petagna non può permettersi di sbagliare certi gol.


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2017)

Che goduria


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Petagna si mangia troppi goal per essere considerato un centravanti serio.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È un cigarini più scarso



Qua mi pare che questa Under sia molto sopravvalutata. Mi pare che molti addetti ai lavori nel fare i giudizi si siano basati sulle valutazioni esagerate del mercato e non sul valore reale della rosa.

Per dire: se Bernardeschi vale 45/50 milioni Asencio quanto vale?


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Siamo sempre lì : abbiamo un campionato ridicolo (giocato al terzo della velocità e tecnica delle altre tre leghe maggiori in Europa), ma ci ostiniamo a glorificare i giocatori che vi eccellono. Non parlo solo del nostro sopravvalutatissimo portiere, ma anche della Bernarda, del piangina del Sassuolo, dei fenomeni centrali presi dalla Gobba, e purtroppo anche del nostro futuro terzino. Trenta milioni per Conti, li mortacci...


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Chiesa e Berardi i migliori, tutti gli altri male, compresi Conti, Calabria e Donnarumma


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque il terzo gol è stato una bomba a fil di palo. In diretta mi pareva più centrale



Sul palo del portiere e tirando da casa sua. Gol inaccettabile.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qua mi pare che questa Under sia molto sopravvalutata. Mi pare che molti addetti ai lavori nel fare i giudizi si siano basati sulle valutazioni esagerate del mercato e non sul valore reale della rosa.
> 
> Per dire: se Bernardeschi vale 45/50 milioni Asencio quanto vale?



Ma infatti questi presidenti ridicoli ti prendono per il collo.

Voglio vedere se le big si mettono d'accordo per comprare solo dall'estero come ste squadrette abbassano la cresta.


----------



## cremone (21 Giugno 2017)

Mi dispiace per gli altri 10


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Giugno 2017)

Squadra penosa e sopravvalutata...40 milioni per Bernardeschi, rob de mat...


----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2017)

ma che cesso ha in porta questa under 21??


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Dispiace ma purtroppo questa è la realtà del calcio italiano piena di gente sopravalutata e che pensa solo ai soldi.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Squadra penosa e sopravvalutata...40 milioni per Bernardeschi, rob de mat...



Beh, anche 30 per Conti sono una follia per quello che abbiamo visto con la nazionale U21


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì : abbiamo un campionato ridicolo (giocato al terzo della velocità e tecnica delle altre tre leghe maggiori in Europa), ma ci ostiniamo a glorificare i giocatori che vi eccellono. Non parlo solo del nostro sopravvalutatissimo portiere, ma anche della Bernarda, del piangina del Sassuolo, dei fenomeni centrali presi dalla Gobba, e purtroppo anche del nostro futuro terzino. Trenta milioni per Conti, li mortacci...



Sono tutti sopravalutati. Non dimentichiamoci che questi giocano TUTTI titolari in Serie A. Hanno perso contro una squadra scappati di casa ed per la seconda volta non riescono a superare i gironi. Oltre ad un CT mediocre.


Per dire la nazionale under 21 2013 arrivo in finale ed in quella squadra era piena di gente da Serie B, ma in squadra avevano Veratti ed Insigne.


----------



## robs91 (21 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION]
> Cosa ne pensi dei tuoi pupilli italiani?



Che avevo ragione,sono dei mediocri
Donnarumma continua a commettere errori e quindi non mi fa pentire di considerarlo sopravvalutato,Conti invece mi sembra un Abate ossigenato e mi chiedo se sia il caso di buttare trenta milioni.Ieri in Portogallo-Spagna si sono visti due terzini destri nettamente migliori e non dico altro.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma *Di Biagio* ha mai allenato in vita sua? Squadra senza la minima organizzazione difensiva.



È una capra, nella partita decisiva togli Benassi e Barreca che erano stati tra i migliori contro la Danimarca ???


----------



## danjr (21 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì : abbiamo un campionato ridicolo (giocato al terzo della velocità e tecnica delle altre tre leghe maggiori in Europa), ma ci ostiniamo a glorificare i giocatori che vi eccellono. Non parlo solo del nostro sopravvalutatissimo portiere, ma anche della Bernarda, del piangina del Sassuolo, dei fenomeni centrali presi dalla Gobba, e purtroppo anche del nostro futuro terzino. Trenta milioni per Conti, li mortacci...



è tutto relativo, soprattutto per quel che riguarda l'italia. Questi sono giocatori forti, ma tutti montati, (salvo solo chiesa, conti e locatelli) con un non-allenatore che ad ogni intervista parlava della finale con la Spagna. L'epilogo era scontato secondo me. Perché poi c'è anche l'esempio inverso, l'Under 20 che, a detta della stessa federazione, non doveva nemmeno passare i gironi ed è arrivata terza. c'erano giocatori che facevano panchina in b e lega pro e han battuto squadre dove i giocatori avevano anche presenze in champions league.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti questi presidenti ridicoli ti prendono per il collo.
> 
> Voglio vedere se le big si mettono d'accordo per comprare solo dall'estero come ste squadrette abbassano la cresta.



Magari succedesse davvero. 

Per certi dirigenti basta che un giocatore faccia 2 partite buone e subito pretendono cifre astronomiche e subito partono i paragoni con i campioni del passato. Oramai il calciomercato è totalmente in balia di mercanti che assomigliano a imbonitori stile Vanna Marchi.

Francamente non ricordo un Under 21 così pompata. Forse qualcuno farebbe meglio a scendere sulla terra ed a considerare che spesso molti giocatori della nazionale minore non diventeranno quei fenomeni che sembra possano essere da giovani.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Se avesse segnato Petagna staremmo parlando di un altra partita. Poi sopravvalutati dopo una serata storta fa un po' sorridere.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Beh, anche 30 per Conti sono una follia per quello che abbiamo visto con la nazionale U21



Quando c'e Karsdorp valutato dal Feyenord in 15 mln E...


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che avevo ragione,sono dei mediocri
> Donnarumma continua a commettere errori e quindi non mi fa pentire di considerarlo sopravvalutato,Conti invece mi sembra un Abate ossigenato e mi chiedo se sia il caso di buttare trenta milioni.Ieri in Portogallo-Spagna si sono visti due terzini destri nettamente migliori e non dico altro.



Cancelo e bellerin mamma mia


----------



## Dany20 (21 Giugno 2017)

Delusione pazzesca da parte di tutti. E contro la Germania la vittoria potrebbe non bastare...


----------



## sacchino (21 Giugno 2017)

Petagna ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Come godo per Stercorumma


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Se avesse segnato Petagna staremmo parlando di un altra partita. Poi sopravvalutati dopo una serata storta fa un po' sorridere.



petagna? quando mai segna quel paracarro


----------



## Eflstar (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Se avesse segnato Petagna staremmo parlando di un altra partita. Poi sopravvalutati dopo una serata storta fa un po' sorridere.



Quoto. Sparare a zero su tutti e dare della pippa sopravvalutata a destra e manca è una dinamica da baretto che personalmente detesto, è il processo mentale più elementare in assoluto ed è solo distruttivo e disfattista.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> petagna? quando mai segna quel paracarro



Scherzi? Per l'Atalanta vale 25 milioni...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> petagna? quando mai segna quel paracarro



Purtroppo si tratta di un suo limite molto grave e che deve migliorare prima di subito.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

La sparo? Per me Petagna non è un centravanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si tratta di un suo limite molto grave e che deve migliorare prima di subito.



detto niente, mica fa il terzino, di ruolo petagna fa l'attaccante


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2017)

intravvisto uno o due giocatori di spessore nella repubblica ceca oltre a Schrik: 

Souchek (1,5 milioni di euro) e travnik ( 2 milioni di euro). 


prendere subito, mirabè.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> detto niente, mica fa il terzino, di ruolo petagna fa l'attaccante



Eh lo so...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Giugno 2017)

Perdere 3-1 contro questi scarpari della Repubblica Ceca...

Ovviamente mi aspetto il rinnovo del contratto per Di Biagio, anche in questi europei e' in corsa per l'obiettivo.


----------



## davoreb (21 Giugno 2017)

Per mw il cancro della squadra e l'allenatore.

Gigio non e sereno ed ha fatto una partitaccia ma la difesa e imbarazzante.

Conti a me e piaciuto.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alla Germania mancheranno tanti Under21 quasi tutti impegnati con la nazionale maggiore in Confederations Cup. Sane, Werner, Goretzka, Kimmich, Weigl (infortunato), Süle, Henrichs, Can, Brandt e Ginter. *A parte la Spagna secondo me ce la possiamo giocare con tutte.*


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Quoto. Sparare a zero su tutti e dare della pippa sopravvalutata a destra e manca è una dinamica da baretto che personalmente detesto, è il processo mentale più elementare in assoluto ed è solo distruttivo e disfattista.



Ok, io ti chiedo si secondo tu Donnarumma vale un stipendio di 5 mln E per stagione/10 mln E lordi per anno o Conti vale 30 mln di E, Gagliardini 28 mln E, Bernardeschi 50 mln E e Petagna 25 mln E??

Pippe no sopravalutati si.


----------



## juventino (21 Giugno 2017)

Non siamo ancora fuori: cerchiamo di vincere coi crucchi e poi vediamo che succede.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2017)

Di Biagio non mi ha mai convinto come allenatore (uso un eufemismo). Sarebbe il secondo flop consecutivo.


----------



## koti (21 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo di prendere due/ tre pappine anche contro la Germania, con tiri da 50 metri.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si hanno scritto una roba tipo: "Se per il Milan provi amore allora cambia procuratore" una roba cosi
> Qualcuno lo sta perdonando e sta gia cascando sulla trappola del bimbo ingenuo



Fino a prova contraria loro Stan facendo sentire la loro voce, noi stiamo a criticare da una tastiera, almeno portate rispetto a quei tifosi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Giugno 2017)

Ma tutti quelli che insultano Gigio e ora lo chiamano cesso lo sanno che sta giocando con 200 mila pensieri che gli passano per la testa? No perchè forse non vi rendete conto quanto è importante la forma mentale per un giocatore professionista.


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

Gnabry pagato 8 mln


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì : abbiamo un campionato ridicolo (giocato al terzo della velocità e tecnica delle altre tre leghe maggiori in Europa), ma ci ostiniamo a glorificare i giocatori che vi eccellono. Non parlo solo del nostro sopravvalutatissimo portiere, ma anche della Bernarda, del piangina del Sassuolo, dei fenomeni centrali presi dalla Gobba, e purtroppo anche del nostro futuro terzino. Trenta milioni per Conti, li mortacci...



perché la Repubblica Ceca che campionato ha ?? non so neppure come si chiama XD


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2017)

Di Biagio è riuscito ad uscire ai gironi pure quest'anno, è davvero robetta.
E adesso rinnovate ancora il contratto.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Giugno 2017)

Cioé o si vince contro i tedeschi e si spera in un miracolo della Danimarca, o se la Rep. Ceca vince, bisognerebbe battere 5-0 la Germania, giusto? Follia. Di Biagio scandaloso


----------



## Jaqen (21 Giugno 2017)

Ecco:

L'Italia deve:

- battere la Germania e la Rep. Ceca NON deve vincere. Si passa da prima per scontro diretto.
- battere la Germania almeno 3-1: in questo caso sarebbe comunque prima nel girone, con qualsiasi risultato della Repubblica Ceca (visto in vari siti e fatto conti personali)
- battere la Germania 2-0 e sperare di passare come migliore seconda

Ma non è detto! Anche se l'Italia vincesse con un solo gol di scarto (1-0, 2-1, 3-2) dovrebbe sperare che la Rep. Ceca non vinca. In caso contrario sarebbe terza per classifica avulsa e quindi ciao ciao


----------



## ralf (21 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ecco:
> 
> L'Italia deve:
> 
> ...


Siamo virtualmente fuori.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Giugno 2017)

Se battiamo la Germania mangio una m.... Forchielli lo sa


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Giugno 2017)

Sto *Di Biagio* comunque e' una sciagura fin dai Mondiali 1998, poi all'Inde ha perso lo scudetto del 5 maggio 2002 nella partita in cui aveva pure segnato, mamma mia...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Gnabry pagato 8 mln



Daoud comprato 12 million dal Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## Raryof (22 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto *Di Biagio* comunque e' una sciagura fin dai Mondiali 1998, poi all'Inde ha perso lo scudetto del 5 maggio 2002 nella partita in cui aveva pure segnato, mamma mia...



Un allenatore ansiogeno come lui non l'ho mai visto, quello trasmette, ansia, disordine, incapacità di gestire un evento di TRE partite.
Scandaloso, 2 anni fa salutava il pubblico quasi piangendo, lo hanno fatto rimanere e siamo ancora qui.
Per me siamo già fuori, inutile provarci.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Giugno 2017)

è dal dopo gentile che l'under 21 ha solo "allenatori" scandalosi. 

quegli stessi pseudo allenatori ridicoli che fuori dall'under non hanno combinato nulla neanche allenando squadre di club.


----------



## koti (22 Giugno 2017)

Inizio a capire il motivo per cui la Juve non si fila minimamente Conti, nonostante sia senza terzino destro.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Giugno 2017)

Con la vittoria per 3-0 della Slovacchia ai danni della Svezia, l'Italia non puo' piu' piazzarsi come migliore seconda, ma puo' soltanto vincere il girone, cosa che puo' accadere solo vincendo con la Germania, ma saremmo al sicuro con un 3-0 o 3-1 (ahah), altrimenti bisogna sperare che la Repubblica Ceca non vinca contro la Danimarca gia' eliminata... 

in poche parole potremmo essere stati eliminati da Svezia e Danimarca che si scansano  (euro 2004 memories) 

Svezia e Danimarca erano anche le due finaliste dell'ultimo torneo under 21


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Giugno 2017)

Impreds titanica di Di Biagio.
Credo che un allenatore a caso di Seconda Categoria avrebbe passato il turno senza problemi


----------



## medjai (23 Giugno 2017)

Portogallo primo eliminato dopo vincere 2-4 contro Macedonia.

Spagna vince 0-1 contro Serbia con i suplenti. 

Speriamo una bella figura dell'Italia domani. Vorrei tanto una finale Spagna Italia come 4 anni fa.


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2017)

secondo voi chi è il più montato di tutti?
- Donnarumma che pensa di meritarsi il posto da titolare nel Real Madrid con uno stipendio di almeno 10 mln annui;
- Rugani, spacciato per il nuovo scirea, ma sembra soltanto il vecchio Ranocchia;
- Berardi, l'uomo dei record, che sicuramente starà già puntando quello delle espulsioni di paletta;
- Bernardeschi che dopo 6 mesi giocati bene è sparito nell'oblio, ricomparendo verso fine campionato con un braccio nero e la faccia di Justin Bibier;
- Petagna che fa schifo solo a nominarlo;
- Di Biagio, per lui non ci sono parole.
Io voto di Biagio comunque


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Non capisco in cosa sarebbe montato Bernardeschi...


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non capisco in cosa sarebbe montato Bernardeschi...



Nel fatto che si crede forte ed invece è scarso


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel fatto che si crede forte ed invece è scarso



scarso non direi proprio, ma vabbè sono opinioni.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Daoud comprato 12 million dal Borussia Dortmund.



A me piace tantissimo anche Amiri dell'Hoffenheim, giocatore molto sottovalutato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> A me piace tantissimo anche Amiri dell'Hoffenheim, giocatore molto sottovalutato.



Esatto caro Ralf. Amiri è forte. Anche Amin Younes è un buon esterno. Ha fatto una bellissima stagione con l'Ajax.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2017)

*Ufficiali

Italia: Donnarumma; Conti, Rugani, Caldara, Calabria; Pellegrini, Gagliardini, Benassi; Chiesa, Bernardeschi, Berardi.

Germania: Pollersbeck; Toljan, Stark, Kempf, Gerhardt; Dahoud, Arnold; Weiser, Meyer, Gnabry; Selke.

Quotate per favore.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2017)

A che ora alle 21 ?


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A che ora alle 21 ?



20:45


----------



## albydigei (24 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Italia: Donnarumma; Conti, Rugani, Caldara, Calabria; Pellegrini, Gagliardini, Benassi; Chiesa, Bernardeschi, Berardi.
> 
> ...



Con quale formazione giochiamo....


----------



## cremone (24 Giugno 2017)

Forza Italia!!!!

Perchè Barreca in panchina??? Calabria ha giocato male con la Repubblica Ceca


----------



## albydigei (24 Giugno 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Forza Italia!!!!
> 
> Perchè Barreca in panchina??? Calabria ha giocato male con la Repubblica Ceca


In realtà è titolare, la formazione sopra è sbagliata


----------



## cremone (24 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> In realtà è titolare, la formazione sopra è sbagliata



Grazie


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Dahoud


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Italia: Donnarumma; Conti, Rugani, Caldara, Calabria; Pellegrini, Gagliardini, Benassi; Chiesa, Bernardeschi, Berardi.
> 
> ...



interessante Bernardeschi falso nueve...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Giugno 2017)

Non si vincerà mai con due gol di scarto, ci sono le praterie...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Quando l'Italia gioca ad un tocco mi piace, la qualità tecnica c'è tutta.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Che punizione Berna, a lato di poco...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Giugno 2017)

Conti difensivamente ha delle grosse lacune...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2017)

più lo vedo terzino destro e più i 23 milioni per Conti mi sembrano mheee.

Intanto goal di Berna


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Calmate Berardi pls.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Dai ragazzi! <3


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Giugno 2017)

Berardi caratterialmente è una chiavica


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Bel gol di Berna, freddo sotto porta e tocco di classe.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Berardi mi fai venire i nervi.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Danimarca in vantaggio. Daje.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Giugno 2017)

Dai che la Danimarca sta vincendo...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

Bene, stanno giocando al massimo delle loro potenzialità stavolta.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Molto bene Barreca e Pellegrini.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Molto bene Barreca e Pellegrini.



La differenza la sta facendo Chiesa, senza quel tappo di Petagna si gioca meglio.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

La Juve mi sa che non deve guardare lontano da Torino per cercare il prossimo terzino sinistro. Anche se non sono sullo stesso livello.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2017)

a quanto è quotato il rosso a berardi ? 

quel pirla non finisce la partita.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2017)

come stanno giocando i nostri? intendo anche Conti


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La differenza la sta facendo Chiesa, senza quel tappo di Petagna si gioca meglio.



Anche Caldaia non mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come stanno giocando i nostri? intendo anche Conti



si e' fatto ammonire stupidamente a pochi secondi dall'intervallo


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Ma perché non abbiamo giocato così contro i cechi? Dai che le potenzialità ci sono per vincere questo Europeo.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche Caldaia non mi è dispiaciuto.



Molto meglio di Rugani.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> come stanno giocando i nostri? intendo anche Conti



Bene, ha fatto solo un errore perdendo una palla e facendoli ripartire ma ha recuperato. Aiuta bene la manovra.

Donnarumma normale, non hanno fatto tiri pericolosi.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2017)

speriamo non giochi troppo bene sennò Percassi risale con la cifra....


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come stanno giocando i nostri? intendo anche Conti



Per quanto sto vedendo in questo torneo, non promette bene giocando a quattro.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come stanno giocando i nostri? intendo anche Conti



Offesivamente non sta spingendo molto, ma dalla sua parte ha Gnabry che non è facile da tenere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Giugno 2017)

Quello da prendere assolutamente nel futuro è Chiesa. Un giocatore vero. Tutta grinta, tutto cuore . Fa tutto a mille . E ha un tiro degno di quello del Padre. Giocatore vecchio stampo .


----------



## albydigei (24 Giugno 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo non giochi troppo bene sennò Percassi risale con la cifra....



Per come ha giocato il primo tempo potremmo noi offrire di meno...


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quello da prendere assolutamente nel futuro è Chiesa. Un giocatore vero. Tutta grinta, tutto cuore . Fa tutto a mille . E ha un tiro degno di quello del Padre. Giocatore vecchio stampo .



Forte. Questi sarebbero 30 mln sensati.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Bel goal di Schick


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Bel goal di Schick



Portiere indecente


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia che danno Conti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Ci saranno molti giocatori di questa nazionale in Russia e nelle nazionali italiane future, a differenza dell'ultimo biennio.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2017)

Gol Rep. Ceca 
Finita


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gol Rep. Ceca
> Finita



Sono ancora 2-2...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Numero di quella pippa di Bernardeschi.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

Mamma quanto corre Chiesa...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Giugno 2017)

Quanto mi piace Barreca! Cairo sta gia preparando la clausola da 80 milioni...Bravo 
Berardi invece non fara mai un salto di qualita. 

Anche Caldara sta giocando benissimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Giugno 2017)

Gol danimarca


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gol Rep. Ceca
> Finita


2-3!!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Goal Danimarca!!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Dobbiamo chiuderla però.


----------



## ralf (24 Giugno 2017)

Spagna in semifinale?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Entra Petagna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Giugno 2017)

Che palla che ha messo Bernadeschi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Berna scarso....


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che palla che ha messo Bernadeschi!


Ottimo inserimento di Conti. De Sciglio guarda e impara.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Spagna in semifinale?



Siamo primi nel girone per ora.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Giugno 2017)

Tra poco pareggia la Rep. Ceca per un finale thrilling


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Debutto di Locatelli in under 21.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Giugno 2017)

Conti e un po sfortunato, ma si propone benissimo. 
Sovraposizioni dei terzini, non so quando li ho visto l'ultima volta al Milan.


----------



## Eflstar (24 Giugno 2017)

Loca non fare stupidaggini ti prego...


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

4-2 Danimarca!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Vamos! Grandi ragazzi!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Squadre troppo forti per non passare i gironi.


----------



## Eflstar (24 Giugno 2017)

Ma come, mi avevano detto che erano tutte pippe...


----------



## Dany20 (24 Giugno 2017)

Adesso la Spagna. Crediamoci!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2017)

I miei ubriaconi hanno ripagato il debito


----------



## Pit96 (24 Giugno 2017)

E andiamo!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2017)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Ma come, mi avevano detto che erano tutte pippe...



Di quelli che hanno giocato contro la Rep ceca e non stasera...ne vedremo pochi in nazionale maggiore.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2017)

Mah incredibile sta Danimarca


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2017)

Le parole di Di di Biagio rispecchiano perfettamente la mentalità mediocre ed calcoli sulle altre squadre invece nei propri mezzi..


----------



## Alex (24 Giugno 2017)

finalmente una grande partita


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2017)

Praticamente abbiamo giocato da schifo con la Rep. Ceca, per arrivare a giocarci tutto contro la Germania. Che poi ha fatto tutto la Danimarca


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Giugno 2017)

Da straniero comincio a credere che conosco l'Italia calcistica meglio di certi Italiani La vostra Nazionale gioca alla grande quando è costretta a vincere. E sempre stato cosi e lo sarà per sempre. Essere "l'underdog piace a l'Italia.
Questa sera i ragazzi hanno proposto un grande calcio con un intensità massimale.

Barrecca( tifoso del Milan mi pare) mi piace un sacco . I gobbi hanno fatto un affarone con Caldara. Tutti dicono che Conti non sa difendere. Non sarà Tassoti al livello difensivo pero , Gnabri non ha fatto granchè.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un allenatore ansiogeno come lui non l'ho mai visto, quello trasmette, ansia, disordine, incapacità di gestire un evento di TRE partite.
> Scandaloso, 2 anni fa salutava il pubblico quasi piangendo, lo hanno fatto rimanere e siamo ancora qui.
> Per me siamo già fuori, inutile provarci.



Questo per dire... che le partite le devi giocare 
sopratutto nel calcio dove puoi fare 3 goal in 2 minuti 
tutto è possibile e il campo che deve parlare....

su Conti Montella gli deve insegnare certi aspetti del terzino... (troppi falli per coprire i suoi errori)
perché si vede che non è tanto pratico 
(invece Barreca lo sa fare eccome) 
però come velocità e resistenza/gamba è veramente un predestinato per grandi palcoscenici 
visto i recuperi dei suoi errori (velocità) e gli scatti brucianti nell'inserirsi(inesauribile)

p.s. FINALMENTE Gagliardini non si prende un 4 come voto.. io vacillo tra il 7 e il 6,5


----------



## Azazel (24 Giugno 2017)

Nessuno crede che la germania abbia controllato la partita onde evitare la spagna?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Giugno 2017)

Azazel ha scritto:


> Nessuno crede che la germania abbia controllato la partita onde evitare la spagna?



allora hanno fatto il fuorigioco di proposito 

ovvio che a fine partita si sono tenuti buoni il 2 posto 
ma tanto la Spagna se passa se la trova lo stesso


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Giugno 2017)

Azazel ha scritto:


> Nessuno crede che la germania abbia controllato la partita onde evitare la spagna?



Se vuoi vincere il trofeo devi batterla, poco importa semifinale o finale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2017)

Bene o male si ripete la situazione dello scorso anno contro la Germania. Molti titolari fuori contro la nazionale più forte.
Siamo certamente sfavoriti e questo è un bene.


----------



## Raryof (25 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Questo per dire... che le partite le devi giocare
> sopratutto nel calcio dove puoi fare 3 goal in 2 minuti
> tutto è possibile e il campo che deve parlare....
> 
> ...



Il mio commento che hai quotato l'ho scritto per screditare l'allenatore, anche ieri sera ha detto che sperava più nell'altra partita che in quella in cui giocavamo, insomma, ha rischiato di brutto con una rosa molto superiore a quella di questa Germania (ieri 0 tiri in porta), si è capito che senza una sconfitta ceca saremmo andati a casa senza problemi per la menghiata fatta nella seconda partita, forse chissà, volevano gestirsi in partita?
E' andata bene, abbiamo vinto nella maniera più classica, all'italiana, senza subire tiri e con il classico risultato.
Con la Spagna mente più libera ora.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Giugno 2017)

Il problema di questa Italia era attaccante 
Petagna sbaglia troppi goal.. e ieri ha aggiustato questa mancanza.. 
qnd pure io non lo considero un fenomeno... però ha rimediato(chiamare una punta che segna no ??) 
poi il tuo commento dava un messaggio di senza speranza.. e l'ho quotato che le devi giocare 
punto.. senza polemica io volevo lanciare un messaggio che nel Calcio ci devi credere sempre. 


ora contro la Spagna la vedo male,perché sei senza Berardi e Conti 
quindi sarà costretto a rimettere Petagna titolare.. 
incrociamo le dita che non si mangi dei goal e la butti dentro

p.s. era normale sperare + nel risultato dell'altra.. 
non è semplice vincere con 3 goal di scarto sulla Germania.
potevano farcela... ma ahimè il loro portiere ha fatto 2 prodezze su 2 nostre occasioni


----------



## Schism75 (25 Giugno 2017)

Bernardeschi e Chiesta sono da prendere a scatola chiusa. Lo sto dicendo da mesi. E Bernardeschi deve giocare centrale, dietro la punta o seconda punta.


----------



## juventino (25 Giugno 2017)

Bernardeschi è tutto meno che un'ala. Se davvero Marmotta lo vuole prendere come alternativa a Douglas Costa sarebbe l'ennesima idiozia.


----------



## Raryof (25 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il problema di questa Italia era attaccante
> Petagna sbaglia troppi goal.. e ieri ha aggiustato questa mancanza..
> qnd pure io non lo considero un fenomeno... però ha rimediato(chiamare una punta che segna no ??)
> poi il tuo commento dava un messaggio di senza speranza.. e l'ho quotato che le devi giocare
> ...



Petagna giocherà titolare e farà a botte con la difesa, può essere un'arma in più sui calci piazzati, noi a livello di stazza siamo messi piuttosto bene, la Spagna sinceramente non lo so.
Partita da decifrare, una cosa però la possiamo ripetere, la fase difensiva e l'ordine che abbiamo mantenuto nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

*Sabato la finale Spagna-Germania.*


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Sabato la finale Spagna-Germania.*



Detto questo, mi pare che Mirabelli avesse detto di dover andare in Polonia per visionare qualche giocatore. Io pensavo a Simic, che è nostro e che ha fatto anche un buon torneo.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Sabato la finale Spagna-Germania.*



Anzi, è stasera.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, mi pare che Mirabelli avesse detto di dover andare in Polonia per visionare qualche giocatore. Io pensavo a Simic, che è nostro e che ha fatto anche un buon torneo.



Infatti è stato inserito nella top 11 della manifestazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

Questo Arnold sembra tosto.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo Arnold sembra tosto.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

Adesso la remunta la Spagna comunque.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

Non male Weiser.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2017)

bella partita. due squadre nettamente superiori all'italia mi sembra.


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> bella partita. due squadre nettamente superiori all'italia mi sembra.



Pensa che questa Germania è composta da molte riserve, quasi tutti i titolari dell'Under21 sono con la nazionale maggiore in Confederations Cup.


----------



## Alex (30 Giugno 2017)

cioè noi abbiamo dominato la germania e ora sti crucchi vincono con la spagna :O


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2017)

si si avevo visto che molti sono in confederations. abbastanza impressionante come cosa.


----------



## cremone (30 Giugno 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> bella partita. due squadre nettamente superiori all'italia mi sembra.



Abbiamo battuto la Germania ma come detto hanno molti giocatori in Confederations


----------



## uolfetto (30 Giugno 2017)

ho controllato hanno 8 giocatori dal 94 in su in confederations. e probabilmente si portano a casa anche quella.


----------

